# Could the Nissan Xmotion Concept Preview a New Xterra?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan has pulled the wraps off of the Xmotion Concept in Detroit, previewing a boxy, compact SUV that may arrive sometime in the near future.*
> 
> The Xmotion (pronounced cross motion), is a three-row, six-passenger SUV. Nissan said the concept 'fuses Japanese culture and traditional craftsmanship with American-style utility and new-generation Nissan Intelligent Mobility technology.' If you’re wondering, Nissan Intelligent Mobility typically refers to tech like its Brain-to-Vehicle system it showed at CES last week, or active safetysystems such as forward collision alert and automatic emergency braking.


Read more about Could the Nissan Xmotion Concept Preview a New Xterra? at AutoGuide.com.


----------

